# Awesome Classic rework job



## CrystalSurfer (Oct 7, 2013)

Now this is cool.

What colour would you have yours powder-coated?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That is cool, thanks for sharing









Makes me want to pick up a Classic as a project, but I know my wife will have words with me if I dare try that!


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice. I'm thinking of having my old silvia powder coated at some point as she has some scuffs now.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

How much do you reckon that costs?


----------

